# Orchestration question #3 - low brass



## SeanM1960 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/_R3aw5jKKXU?t=1m39s

To the right, there are these low brass stabs, that go until about 1:56 (they seem to really kick in at 1:51) . I am trying to learn what is the best thing to write, if I want those types of stabs in my works. Not necessarily form a samples standpoint, but from the standpoint of if I were writing something for a live orchestra. 

Is it possible to tell exactly what that is, in that King Kong track. I have four possibilites I am thinking of

1. Tuba
2. Trombone
3. Bass Trombone
4. Cimbasso

Is it any one of those, or perhaps some combination?


----------



## AC986 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wild guess at the whole brass choir on this track.

2 Trombones, 1 Bass Trombone, Tuba, Trumpets, French Horns and maybe a Cimabsso. :D 


And some low winds.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 19, 2014)

It is possible to tell and that is just by knowing the different timbres of the instruments. Adrian is most likely correct as it is probably a combination of all 4 of the instruments you have listed. 

When it comes to writing for low brass, the best course is always to NOT play close harmonies as that is just mud. I tend to write octaves in Cimbasso, Tuba, and Bass Trombone, and then Fifths in the Trombones. This works well for longs as well as shorts. 

The next way to orchestrate best for any instrument is know how the instrument is played and what their capabilities are as an instrument, some aren't able to do fast lines (ie, Tube vs. Flute. Study up and then just experiment in your writings. Good luck.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - and the tip about no harms.

I was kinda hoping that maybe someone knows definitively what that is?

Thanks!


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jan 22, 2014)

The Darrius is right. 
As a general rule of thumb, the lower down in the spectrum you are the larger your intervals should be. That is, if you want your harmonies to sound clearly. 

Cheers

http://www.BlackLightRecordings.com


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 22, 2014)

The Darris @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> When it comes to writing for low brass, the best course is always to NOT play close harmonies as that is just mud.



There are occasions where that mud can be a great effect, just be aware of that it won't be a choir of angles exactly : )


----------



## Farkle (Jan 22, 2014)

There's definitely a 1-5-10 voicing in the trombones, I can hear the top trombone playing the third of the chord, an octave above the bass (well, an octave and a 3rd).

You can also hear the Bass Trombone and Cimbasso chugging along between the stabs (buh-duh-buh-duh). The hits are also a lot bigger because of percussion, probably low winds, too.

Voicing? I'm not sure there's a tuba there, but I'm pretty sure there's everything else. So, I think the brass is voiced like this:

Cimbasso and Bass Trombone - Chugging along on C1, accents on the triad hits.

Other Two Trombones - Hits on G1 (5th) and E2 (10th).

Along with the brass, definitely a bass drum (and what a drum it is!), and maybe Double Bass, Marcato.

I hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Jan 22, 2014)

Here, I did a quick (junky) mockup of the brass and Bass Drum, so you can hear.

The pulsing thing is Cinebrass Cimbasso and Bass Trombone in Unison.

The hits are Cineperc Bass drum, and Cinebrass solo Trombone, in 1-5-10. (C-G-E).

I think that's pretty much the sound you want. Certainly, this is what the brass is doing.

https://app.box.com/s/6e9idlpfgsm27uvknh1f

Mike


----------



## The Darris (Jan 22, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> There are occasions where that mud can be a great effect, just be aware of that it won't be a choir of angles exactly : )



Totally agree. I got some interesting sounds with my Low Brass orchestration of this piece. The brass is all CineBrass and man, do they rock on this cue, imo. :D 

https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/the-birds-opening-credits


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 4, 2014)

Voicing the Cimbasso and Bass Trombones
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... trombones/


----------

